# Humminbird helix 5 questions.



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm curious, what gauge are the wires that connect to a battery for this unit? 

Also, I'm building a battery box for my kayak. I'm looking for a good reccomendation for a cable gland that works with the gauge of the wire. 

Thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What is a cable gland? Thx


----------

